# ARTE Souk Friday 10th & Saturday 11th December



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I just really want to make sure people know about this event.

ARTE = Artisans of the Emirates. It is basically a craft and produce market held in Time Square Mall from 12.00 to 7.00pm. It runs once a month, but for two days this month for a Christmas special.

There will be over 130 stalls, selling good produced in the UAE including: Jams & Chutneys, cakes, sweets, toffee, jewellery, pictures, cards, books, ornaments, handicrafts, toys, clothes, other food items and loads of things suitable as Christmas gifts.

Feline Friends will also be running a book sale on both days and you will also be able to buy their Christmas cards and 2011 calendars.

Lots of free parking, easy to find and the Mall also has a Toys R Us and Sharaf DG. A great opportunity to do a load of Christmas shopping in one go.

I hope a few people can make it. I am going tomorrow as that'll be the best day.

:clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I feel like going tomorrow just so I can meet you...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> I feel like going tomorrow just so I can meet you...


That actually made me laugh out loud!

How will you recognise me Ipshi? I don't really have green skin, you know.
:wink:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why the witches hat of course?? !!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And the broom


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You will be wearing that MOD badge right?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> You will be wearing that MOD badge right?


Just a blue flashing light on my head

:mod:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so then I can't possibly miss you... unless that's some new fashion statement that all expats start to favour overnight...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i was just saying that I could not possibly miss out on seeing elphaba if she was wearing a blue flashing light on her head!! 

   

how is that rude???


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I was really trying to get to this, but just couldn't carve the time out of a busy weekend. Is there someplace else to get authentic UAE souvenirs; I'm heading back to the U.S. on Thursday night and would like to bring the folks back home a few nice things but I just hate those UAE scarves or knick knacks made in China. Any thoughts?

I'm in Jumeirah Lake Towers if that helps with a location.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to Dubai Mall, they've got an Arab type range of shops in the LG level, might find some stuff there that's not too commercialized.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you been to global village. Interesting place and you find some not so commercialized stuff there. But we warned, it is alot of walking and going thru quite a bit of china made junk to find the authentic type stuff.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

justlooking said:


> I was really trying to get to this, but just couldn't carve the time out of a busy weekend. Is there someplace else to get authentic UAE souvenirs; I'm heading back to the U.S. on Thursday night and would like to bring the folks back home a few nice things but I just hate those UAE scarves or knick knacks made in China. Any thoughts?
> 
> I'm in Jumeirah Lake Towers if that helps with a location.


Madinat Jumeirah is pretty good for nice arabic souvenirs


----------

